# Eukanuba puppy large breed



## Afrancis (May 26, 2010)

Anyone use or know about this brand? Was considering either this or Blue Buffalo for my pup when I get him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Eukanuba isn't known as Pukabuba around here for nothing.

Blue Buffalo is a MUCH better choice.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

Afrancis said:


> Anyone use or know about this brand? Was considering either this or Blue Buffalo for my pup when I get him.


Rambo is on Blue Buffalo. He loves it. Id highly recommend it.


----------



## Afrancis (May 26, 2010)

Well I guess Blue Buffalo it is then.


----------



## Afrancis (May 26, 2010)

Does this sound about right for daily amounts? Got it off Petsmart website.


*Recommended Daily Feeding Guide (Cups per Day):* Mature Weight : 1-3 months : 3-5 months : 5-7 months : 7-12 months
3-20 lbs : 1/4 to 1 : 1/3 to 1-1/4 : 1/2 to 1-1/2 : 3/4 to 1-1/2
21-50 lbs : 1 to 2-1/2 : 1-1/2 to 3 : 2 to 3-1/2 : 3-1/3 to 4-1/2
51-100 lbs: 1-1/2 to 3 : 2-1/2 to 4 : 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 : 3-1/2 to 5
100+ lbs : 3-1/4 to 4 : 4 to 5-1/4 : 5 to 6 : 5 to 7-1/2


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Which formula are you looking at?

Here's a link to the large breed puppy formula from the Blue Buffalo website. If you scroll down, youll find the feeding guidelines chart.

Blue Buffalo - All Natural Chicken and Brown Rice Puppy Food

If you don't want to feed the large breed puppy formula, you can always feed a puppy one of the adult formulas. They're meant for all stages, so it's fine. Some people like to feed a LBP formula and some just start out right away with an adult formula. Either works.


----------



## Afrancis (May 26, 2010)

Was looking at the LBP formula. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a pup eating the LB Blue Buffalo right now. It is working well. Growth is slow but steady and coat is coming in beautiful. She loves the stuff but then she seems to love to eat anything!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy hands down a better choice!


----------



## WoestC (May 18, 2010)

Seems like your pets really like "Blue Buffalo". It's a shame that we don't get it here in South Africa.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Wellness Super 5 Large Breed Puppy here . NO GRAIN BASED FOOD!!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

BB Adult food here for my puppy...decided not to go on puppy food at all.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WoestC said:


> Seems like your pets really like "Blue Buffalo". It's a shame that we don't get it here in South Africa.


We've got the same problem in Germany and if we get it, it's ridiculously expensive and you pay over 80 Euros for 15kg


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

I've had Samson on the Blue Buffalo LBP formula from about the 9 or 10 week mark til now(11 months)...nothing but great results! I plan on switching him to the LBA formula when he turns 1 next month. My vet always said to just feed him what the bag/maufacturer recommends.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

*Eukanuba*

No don't get me started on that subject again!! they have lost my custom after 10 years


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i have to chime in and disagree. blue buffalo large breed gave my pup very loose stool. eukanaba seems to have equally good ingrediants, and his stool is nice and firm. 

either way its a world better than science diet lol


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i have to chime in and disagree. blue buffalo large breed gave my pup very loose stool. eukanaba seems to have equally good ingrediants, and his stool is nice and firm.
> 
> either way its a world better than science diet lol


You may have been giving him/her too much...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Pukabuba, , i've never heard that one.

wasn't Eukanuba a good food when it first came out?



Lucy Dog said:


> Eukanuba isn't known as Pukabuba around here for nothing.
> 
> Blue Buffalo is a MUCH better choice.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> eukanaba seems to have equally good ingrediants (as blue buffalo), and his stool is nice and firm.


not even close. one has corn and whole grain sorghum in greater quantity than any meat (again, the named meat in eukanuba is water inclusive, after cooking it drops way down the ingredient list) then follows those with chicken by product and brewers rice.

the other uses an actual meat product as its true first ingredient.

Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy

_Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Brewers Rice, Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Vitamin E Supplement, Marigold, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract_

_BB Large Breed Puppy_

_Deboned Chicken__, __Chicken Meal__, __Whole Ground Brown Rice__, __Whole Ground Barley__, __Oatmeal__, __Tomato Pomace__ (natural source of Lycopene), __Natural Chicken Flavor__, __Chicken Fat__ (naturally preserved with __Mixed Tocopherols__), __Whole Potatoes__, __Peas__, __Flaxseed__(natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), __Whole Carrots__, __Whole Sweet Potatoes__, __Blueberries__, __Cranberries__, __Barley Grass__, __Dried Parsley__, __Garlic__, __Alfalfa Meal__, __Dried Kelp__, __Yucca Schidigera Extract__, __L-Carnitine__, __L-Lysine__, __Turmeric__, __Dried Chicory Root__, __Oil of Rosemary__, __Beta Carotene__, __Vitamin A Supplement__, __Thiamine Mononitrate__ (Vitamin B1), __Riboflavin__ (Vitamin B2), __Niacin__ (Vitamin B3), __d-Calcium Pantothenate__ (Vitamin B5), __Pyridoxine Hydrochloride__ (Vitamin B6), __Biotin__ (Vitamin B7), __Folic Acid (Vitamin B9)__, __Vitamin B12 Supplement__, __Calcium Ascorbate__ (source of __Vitamin C__), __Vitamin D3 Supplement__, __Vitamin E Supplement__, __Iron Amino Acid Chelate__, __Zinc Amino Acid Chelate__, __Manganese Amino Acid Chelate__, __Copper Amino Acid Chelate__, __Choline Chloride__, __Sodium Selenite__, __Calcium Iodate__, __Salt__, __Caramel__, __Potassium Chloride__, __Saccharomyces cerevisiae__, __Lactobacillus acidophilus__, __Bacillus subtilis__, __Enterococcus faecium__ ._


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> wasn't Eukanuba a good food when it first came out?


believe it was...they are marketing geniuses there!....most people got taken in by the whole first ingredient is meat crap....then people started to become educated and more knowledgeable about ingredients and the industry.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i have to chime in and disagree. blue buffalo large breed gave my pup very loose stool. eukanaba seems to have equally good ingrediants, and his stool is nice and firm.
> 
> *either way its a world better than science diet lol*


Not by far, I actually group Eukanuba with Kibbles n Bits, Iams, Dog Chow and Science Diet. IMO they are the same thing


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't think of it as very superior to Science. The firm stools do not come from any superiority in the Eukanuba. They are result of the added beet pulp. Beet pulp actually changes the response of the colon in digestion. Not my idea of what I want to achieve.... slowing waste from exiting the body. Beet pulp is of no known nutritional value to dogs. IMO, it is added to dog food to make owners happy about poop.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

alright...so please explain further.

Chicken is the 1st ingrediant, but you guys are saying its full of water? im confused. 

the other thing i tried with BB was to mix in some "garbage" food too to firm up his stool. sort of worked...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> alright...so please explain further.
> 
> Chicken is the 1st ingrediant, but you guys are saying its full of water? im confused.
> 
> the other thing i tried with BB was to mix in some "garbage" food too to firm up his stool. sort of worked...


 
What exact formula are you using of the Eukanuba?​


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> alright...so please explain further.
> 
> Chicken is the 1st ingrediant, but you guys are saying its full of water? im confused.


I will refer you to this previous thread for that explanation....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/137311-eukanuba.html


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Gib Laut, 

Useful thread. thanks. 

1 more question to throw back at ya...

If the chicken in Eukanaba is 75% water and therfore further down the ingrediant list once cooked. Wouldn't the same hold true for Blue Buffalo?

the steriod thing is totally bogus though...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> What exact formula are you using of the Eukanuba?​


 
hi...the large breed puppy. i may go back to my BB mixed with other random food now though.

i wanted to do BB only, but my pup's stomach get creamed by it. so then i started to mix BB with kibble or benefil or some junk food to firm up the stool.

when i told my vet i was mixing he said "have you thought about another premium food" like eukanaba. so i saw chicken was their # 1 ingrediant and thought is was pretty decent. apparently not so...

i never claimed to be an expert, just want to feed my dog good food and get solid stool out of him


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> hi...the large breed puppy. i may go back to my BB mixed with other random food now though.
> 
> i wanted to do BB only, but my pup's stomach get creamed by it. so then i started to mix BB with kibble or benefil or some junk food to firm up the stool.
> 
> ...


I hope you know that we are not trying to bash you or anything, we just want your puppy to eat a good kibble. You will notice that Vet's also highly recommend Science Diet and Purina, both of them are . 

I used to put Solid Gold Green Cow Tripe Canned Dog Food in with Solid Gold Wolf Cub kibble. My ex wanted the Tripe for him, not too sure why?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Solid Gold Northwest Premium Canned Foods*

*Green Cow Tripe Canned Dog Food*










Tripe is the stomach lining of the cow’s “fourth” stomach, or abomassum. The abomassum is where the actual digestion of the grasses and grains the cow has ingested takes place. Green tripe contains the partially digested plant matter the cow had eaten as well as the naturally occurring gastric juices and digestive enzymes.

Green Tripe is excellent as the sole diet or as an accompianment to dry kibble with a great taste dogs love!


*Guaranteed Analysis*
Protein, Min 8%
Fat, Min 6%
Fiber, Max 1%
Moisture, Max 82% 

*Ingredients*
_Green Beef Tripe | Beef Broth | Potatoes | Potassium Chloride | Dicalcium Phosphate | Garlic | Choline Chloride | dl-methionine | A-Tocopherol | Vitamin E Supplement | Zinc Amino Acid Complex | Iron Amino Acid Complex | Copper Amino Acid Complex | Manganese Amino Acid Complex | Calcium Panthothenate | Vitamin A Acetate | Niacin | Vitamin D Supplement | Riboflavin | Folic Acid | Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide | Selenomethionine | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Biotin | Thiamine Mononitrate | _


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm, never heard of the Green Cow Tripe. interesting idea. thanks


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> Gib Laut,
> 
> Useful thread. thanks.
> 
> ...


it would be true of the Blue Buffalo as well for the named meat (chicken). however, they also use a named meat meal coming before any non meat ingredients, which is where the majority of the meat content will come from. (named meat meals have very little moisture, so if they are listed before any non meat ingredients, it is very likely that is their rightful place on the post processing ingredient list)


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Roxy! off to petsmart...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When feeding Blue Buffalo, Orijen and Evo... I have to go very slow in transitioning at first. If one doesn't do this, a "blow out" is almost sure to occur. Also, with the super premium foods it is important not to overfeed. Overfeeding will result in mush nearly every time. 

My pup started with loose stools when I began the better food. It took quite awhile to firm up, but now he can switch between several foods without a problem. Some dogs are very sensitive though.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Samba,

so i ended up buying BB and Eukanaba. i'll start the slow transistion. if the previous effect of BB holds true again, I'll never be able to feed them straight BB, but at least i know they're getting some of it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hopefully the mixing will work! Go slooow.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

*Otto Loves Big Breed Puppy Eukanaba*

Hello. I just wanted to let you know I use Eukanaba Big Breed Puppy for my 17 week old GSD. So far so good he loves it. No problems with lose stools. I recommend this food to friends.  Good luck with the trail period.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Hello. I just wanted to let you know I use Eukanaba Big Breed Puppy for my 17 week old GSD. So far so good he loves it. No problems with lose stools. I recommend this food to friends.  Good luck with the trail period.


 
Maybe you should continue to read more about that food and look at websites with dog food ratings, Eukanuba is terrible and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, let alone my friends.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

dogs are too funny...so i started to mix the BB back into the Eukanaba. yeah, they start by picking out and eating all the BB 1st. then if still hungry eat teh Eukanaba haha. this mornings stool was still good. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> dogs are too funny...so i started to mix the BB back into the Eukanaba. yeah, they start by picking out and eating all the BB 1st. then if still hungry eat teh Eukanaba haha. this mornings stool was still good. keeping my fingers crossed


I am very happy to hear this!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks LaRen


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I always thought my dogs did well on Iams, back in the time that I thought it was good food. That is until about 2004 when I switched to EP Holistic and started researching raw. There was an incredible difference in dog smell, shedding, and coat condition. I was also feeding a lot less (4-5 cups per day down to 1.5-2) and as such, less poop.

Shania does even better on Orijin, all the above improvements, and now her poop barely smells at all either.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> dogs are too funny...so i started to mix the BB back into the Eukanaba. yeah, they start by picking out and eating all the BB 1st. then if still hungry eat teh Eukanaba haha. this mornings stool was still good. keeping my fingers crossed


You want your dog to eat both foods or you will have a mess. Put in some water in the food and that may help so he eats both or you can stir in a teaspoon or 2 full of plain yogurt and he will all for sure.
Also people recommend switching over SLOWLY but how slow is slow and what do most recommend.
Personally I did my switch in a matter of 3-4 weeks .


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

How slowly depends on the dog's tolerance. 

I have had dogs that ate so-so and the addition of any "yummy" additive resulted in complete refusal of the food. Aren't those guys fun?

It sounds as if the dog has "spoken" anyway. I have found Eukanuba to be much less palatable than many other foods. In a finicky dog who might refuse a meal based on taste, Eukanuba has always lost, hands down. 

Thank goodness for the food driven who don't seem to notice the "taste" of what rushed past the palate. They are easier to feed.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i started to just "sprinkle" some BB into the Eukanaba...i'll ease into it. as mentioned by Zayda probably a 3-4 week conversion. the loose stool is just so awful to pick up..yuke!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you go to a butcher shop you can buy
fresh tripe. i don't know what
stomach it's from.



chicagojosh said:


> hmm, never heard of the Green Cow Tripe. interesting idea. thanks


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> if you go to a butcher shop you can buy
> fresh tripe. i don't know what
> stomach it's from.



Not true actually, butchers that handle meat for human consumption are bound by the law to NOT carry any green tripe since it could contaminate the human food. The only tripe available at a butchers would be white, bleached tripe, which is useless nutritionally. You would have to go all the way back to the source.... the cattle processing plant and even then, they might not be able to keep it saved on the side for you.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Raven is on Blue Buffalo dry and Blue Buffalo canned and loves it!


----------

